# Hangar Alignment Tool - Any hidden gems out there?



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

When looking for a hangar alignment tool, there's either the too simple, or the nice options like the Parktool DAG-3 and the Abbey HAG. For as often as I'd need it, the Abbey HAG (while very nice) is quite expensive. The Parktool DAG-3 is hard to find, and is only being sold by some hack on eBay for way too much money. Princibilities alone, will not allow me to support this scalpers eBay account.

I'm looking for something that has the useful functions of the Parktool DAG-3 or Abbey HAG, with a realistic price point.

What are others using?


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Beauty of the Abbey tool is how fast it makes the process of aligning a derailleur hanger. Very valuable in a shop setting, maybe not so much for a home mechanic. I use the old style bar hanger and use a set of digital calipers instead of the feeler gauge. I'll draw a circle on a piece of paper break it up into 8 points like a map and measure the distance from my hanger alignment bar at those 8 points. With the map you know exactly which direction you need to pull and how much you need to pull it. Takes about 5 minutes to do it this way instead of less than 60 seconds with an Abbey tool but just as precise.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

The DAG-2.2?









The best derailleur hanger alignment tool: 9 tested - CyclingTips


Once thought to be only for workshop use, a hanger gauge is now a commonly needed tool to achieve perfect shifting.




cyclingtips.com


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

baker said:


> The DAG-2.2?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DAG-2.2 is over-priced for what it is. A tool with that price should have the moving parts (convenience) of the DAG-3.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't know a good alternative but if you get the Abbey you'll be aligning all of your friends hangers just to show them how cool it is. So there's that.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> Don't know a good alternative but if you get the Abbey you'll be aligning all of your friends hangers just to show them how cool it is. So there's that.


I'm trying to justify paying the same price for that as an entire bike stand. lol


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

There's a Wolf Tooth one that looks pretty cool. Expensive though. I don't know if you get "LifeLine" stuff stateside. It's Wiggle/Chain Reaction's in-house budget brand (I think). Anyway they're basically a cheap copy of the Park Tool one and work well.


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

I made a DIY alignment tool. Several tutorials on how to do it on YouTube, not terribly difficult, but you _will_ need access to a drill press for it to work properly. I think I had less than $25 in parts invested in it.


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

I've got the DAG 2.2 and whilst not perfect it certainly makes life easy.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

either get the HAG, or go cheap as possible. 

both do the job, one is more fiddly than the other [to maintain accuracy]









Amazon.com: SYCOOVEN Bicycle Derailleur Hanger Alignment Gauge Ranging Tool Portable for MTB and Road Bike Repair : Sports & Outdoors


Buy SYCOOVEN Bicycle Derailleur Hanger Alignment Gauge Ranging Tool Portable for MTB and Road Bike Repair: Tool Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I use the Wolfs tooth tool, and find that it works pretty well.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

127.0.0.1 said:


> either get the HAG, or go cheap as possible.
> 
> both do the job, one is more fiddly than the other [to maintain accuracy]
> 
> ...


One of the reviews report a lot of slop in that tool. I might use just have to use Amazons return policy to test a couple different cheap models.








Amazon.com : Vbest life Bicycles Derailleur Hanger Alignment Gauge,Bike Tail Hook Calibration Tools for Mountain Bicycle(red) : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Vbest life Bicycles Derailleur Hanger Alignment Gauge,Bike Tail Hook Calibration Tools for Mountain Bicycle(red) : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## cwoodffr (May 23, 2019)

I have that amazon one above. Works decently when needed.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

I bit the bullet on the Abbey HAG and it has been great. 

I went on an alignment spree and did all the bikes the garage, and my buddies garage... 

Stupid easy to use and is really well made.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

cwoodffr said:


> I have that amazon one above. Works decently when needed.


The SYCOOVEN or the Vbest one?


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Look on eBay. I'm still rocking a old DAG... Still works. they really are handy tools. $45 DAG-2.2 DERAILLEUR HANGER ALIGNMENT GAUGE | eBay


----------



## Pooner El Ray (8 mo ago)

Abbey HAG is the best. Bought it for home use. Super compact. Very easy to use and the parts are so smooth they just glide over each other. It's expensive but well worth the price.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

eshew said:


> Look on eBay. I'm still rocking a old DAG... Still works. they really are handy tools. $45 DAG-2.2 DERAILLEUR HANGER ALIGNMENT GAUGE | eBay


Thanks for the link! Been borrowing my buddy's Park tool for something like 25 years. At $45, I think I can stop that


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Pooner El Ray said:


> Abbey HAG is the best. Bought it for home use. Super compact. Very easy to use and the parts are so smooth they just glide over each other. It's expensive but well worth the price.


Lol it's nice, and if it makes you happy that's great. But well worth the price is a bit of a stretch. That being said, if you're into super nice tools, you certainly can't get any better. I certainly wouldn't say no to one.


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

baker said:


> Thanks for the link! Been borrowing my buddy's Park tool for something like 25 years. At $45, I think I can stop that


I just bought this. Totally worth the $45.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I got my DAG years ago for $60 and my shifting has been flawless since then. So worth the money.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Slightly off topic, but on topic in regards to cheap Must Have tools.... This bearing press kit is pretty darn handy, just redid my rear hub bearings & press fit bottom bracket. (Little FYI a headset removal tool works great for a press-fit removal tool) Bike Bottom Bracket Bicycle Hub & BB Axis Bearing Installation Press Tool Kit | eBay


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

Home Depot/Ace Hardware, about $15 in hardware


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Derailleur Hanger Alignment Gauge question.


Hello, Thinking about adding a Derailleur hanger alignment gauge to my tool arsenal. Are they more or less all the same or is there the one? Thank you.




www.mtbr.com


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

eshew said:


> Look on eBay. I'm still rocking a old DAG... Still works. they really are handy tools. $45 DAG-2.2 DERAILLEUR HANGER ALIGNMENT GAUGE | eBay


I'm going to bet that the tool in the Ebay link is a Chinese knock off (seeing it doesn't mention Park anywhere)
It may be fine.....or it may be sloppy junk.
Even the old real Park DAGs got sloppy with a lot of use.
And if you're using it on modern 12 speed set ups......slop really rears it's ugly head.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

I got the cheap tool from amazon and it sucked but you can get the job done with it. If I had to do it all over again, I would just get the Park tool. Probably still will since I'm always fixing my friends bikes.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

the mayor said:


> I'm going to bet that the tool in the Ebay link is a Chinese knock off (seeing it doesn't mention Park anywhere)
> It may be fine.....or it may be sloppy junk.
> Even the old real Park DAGs got sloppy with a lot of use.
> And if you're using it on modern 12 speed set ups......slop really rears it's ugly head.


I can't imagine there'd be too much slop, looks like it has the tension adjuster on the threaded axle

That being said, thanks for the tip on the finite lifespan for these, although I can't imagine a home mechanic wearing one out. Just cleaned and regreased my old Dag 1. Still works like a charm although occasionally it's a little on the narrow side.


----------



## rong7664 (Nov 15, 2021)

Made my own 2 or 3 years back. I use it 3 or 4 times a year. Works great. I already had the 1" square tube, the rest from the hardware store for a dollar or 2.


----------



## cleoent (Mar 22, 2010)

I got this off amazon, have used it a couple times, pretty simple, works well.









Amazon.com : CycloSpirit Derailleur Hanger Alignment Gauge : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : CycloSpirit Derailleur Hanger Alignment Gauge : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





I dont have anything to compare it to.


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

eshew said:


> Slightly off topic, but on topic in regards to cheap Must Have tools.... This bearing press kit is pretty darn handy, just redid my rear hub bearings & press fit bottom bracket. (Little FYI a headset removal tool works great for a press-fit removal tool) Bike Bottom Bracket Bicycle Hub & BB Axis Bearing Installation Press Tool Kit | eBay



Thanks for this!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

and to think for over 30 years i've just used a crescent wrench and my eyeballs...


----------



## tstinchy (Apr 12, 2020)

I bought the DAG 2.2. I'm not super impressed with it, as it has about 1.5mm slop and they want you to get the hanger within 3mm. It's fine in all reality, but if I'm gonna pay for a nice tool, I don't want any slop.


----------



## Hit Factor (Apr 7, 2021)

GKelley said:


> ...Parktool DAG-3 is hard to find, and is only being sold by some hack on eBay ...


eBay is out of stock too.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Does tightening the top screw help? If not I wonder if you can perhaps tighten the bore for the threaded rod portion with maybe some teflon tape. Or perhaps clean and grease the valley for the adjuster and the bore, might be able to tighten the adjuster a bit more without causing any more friction.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

One thing about nice tools is you never regret the price when you use it. Felcos, Park TS2, HAG, Campy Dishing tool.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

In2falling said:


> Home Depot/Ace Hardware, about $15 in hardware




The antithesis of the Abbey🙃 



tstinchy said:


> I bought the DAG 2.2. I'm not super impressed with it, as it has about 1.5mm slop and they want you to get the hanger within 3mm. It's fine in all reality, but if I'm gonna pay for a nice tool, I don't want any slop.


yes that tool is unimpressive. Hard to believe so many shops settled for it for so long.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Resistance is futile


----------



## Sssteveyoung (Jul 26, 2013)

Cleared2land said:


> Resistance is futile
> 
> View attachment 1987573


My 2c. The DAG 2.2 is sloppy. I sold mine on. The HAG (Abbey) is superb but $$$ and the Home Depot special works fine. I’d use the home depot / home made over the DAG 2.2

if you get the Abbey HAG then you are loaded enough to get the 35 buck lever setter. If you are fussy about cockpit set up that is a great add.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> Resistance is futile
> 
> View attachment 1987573


After a hard day in the shop.


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

rong7664 said:


> Made my own 2 or 3 years back. I use it 3 or 4 times a year. Works great. I already had the 1" square tube, the rest from the hardware store for a dollar or 2.
> 
> View attachment 1987614


Getting pre-drilled hole one makes it little easier to drill out holes to right size and its a little lighter.


----------



## Sssteveyoung (Jul 26, 2013)

In2falling said:


> Getting pre-drilled hole one makes it little easier to drill out holes to right size and its a little lighter.
> View attachment 1987676


Very nice - I think that’s the first Drillium tool I’ve seen!


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Well... I just went ahead and ordered the Abbey HAG tool. Precision definitely matters here, and the Abbey looks like the best tool for the job. Now I just hope that deraileurs don't get phased out anytime soon. 😅


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

GKelley said:


> Well... I just went ahead and ordered the Abbey HAG tool. Precision definitely matters here, and the Abbey looks like the best tool for the job. Now I just hope that deraileurs don't get phased out anytime soon. 😅


I went through a similar progression.

I Finally decided I would get the newer Park DAG3 and spend more than I wanted to, but hey at least I didn’t buy the Abbey.

Then found the DAG3 was simply not available. I then poured a solid glass of bourbon and cringed As I hit the purchase button on the Abbey.

Have to say, I have zero regrets. It’s really well made and just a really nice, hopefully lifetime tool.

I did tell my buddy that I can’t like it too much though, because I really shouldn’t let Abbey tools become my new standard. 😬


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

FrankS29 said:


> I went through a similar progression.
> 
> I Finally decided I would get the newer Park DAG3 and spend more than I wanted to, but hey at least I didn’t buy the Abbey.
> 
> ...


I've been waiting forever for the DAG-3 to be stocked. Oh well, Parktools loss. I know I'll be damn happy when this tool arives.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

El cheapo Amazon unit. Yep, she's perfectly aligned...


----------



## flyingsqrl (Jan 23, 2011)

This one is on the way to me. I’ll post my thoughts when I’ve had a chance to try it.
*YIJU Bike Derailleur Hanger Gauge 
from Amazon.ca
(posting link didn’t work)*


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

DeoreDX said:


> El cheapo Amazon unit. Yep, she's perfectly aligned...
> 
> View attachment 1987692


But, that boring silver color certainly negatively impacts the shifting...


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Waiting for a carbon version.....hmmm...


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

It's like anything else, I suppose. If you want something made in the US, or any first world country, it's gonna cost more.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

Another good brand is Unior. I have a few of their tools and like them. Though, I've never used their Hanger Genie. But it is significantly less than the Abbey at only $105. Of course, it's also out of stock. Made in Slovakia I think.

I just noticed that it comes packaged in laser-cut foam for storage in a box or drawer. That's kinda cool.









Unior Hanger Genie - 1602/2


Our new Hanger Genie is the newest tool to bear our Genie moniker. A derailleur hanger alignment tool compatible with wheel sizes from 20" to 29+", the Hanger Genie will be work with nearly any bike you put it on.




uniorusa.com


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

So I received and put my Abbey HAG to use. What a fine tool it is. Expensive, but well built. I'm already over the sticker shock. No regrets spending extra for a precision tool. 

The DAG-3 and Unior Hangar Genie look like fine options as well. Unior would have been my first choice, had it been in stock.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

GKelley said:


> Expensive, but well built.
> I'm already over the sticker shock.
> No regrets spending extra for a precision tool.


Roger that!


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

If you bought a cheap one you would be asking yourself “why did I waste money on the POS”. You buy cheap, you buy twice.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

I have Unior, wouldn't buy it again. They planned to copy the Abbey - the prototype of Hanger Genie was an exact copy. But in the production version they turned the sliding parts around. The problem is that the connection between the bushing and main tube is not solid. There is very slight movement that is amplified by the length of the tool. You can easily move the sensor rod a couple of millimeters back and forth. It gets the work done, but you must pay attention to how you take the measurements.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

arnea said:


> I have Unior, wouldn't buy it again. They planned to copy the Abbey - the prototype of Hanger Genie was an exact copy. But in the production version they turned the sliding parts around. The problem is that the connection between the bushing and main tube is not solid. There is very slight movement that is amplified by the length of the tool. You can easily move the sensor rod a couple of millimeters back and forth. It gets the work done, but you must pay attention to how you take the measurements.


That's a bummer. Guess I dodged a bullet.


----------



## ThereIsNoTri (12 mo ago)

Same here. I got the Abbey after a lot of hemming and hawing. The first time I used it all my regrets were gone. At work I have the classic Park DAG and the older Unior. Those feel crude by comparison.


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

DeoreDX said:


> El cheapo Amazon unit. Yep, she's perfectly aligned...
> 
> View attachment 1987692


what the point of this on a single speed? wtf "perfectly aligned"


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm all about quality tools, but still not sure what the HAG does over a DAG for 3x the price. Either will last a liftime. Seems like the HAG will save a couple minutes, but how often are we all straightening hangers? Couple times a year? Just my thought process and (luckily) we don't all think alike!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

dietz31684 said:


> I'm all about quality tools, but still not sure what the HAG does over a DAG for 3x the price. Either will last a liftime. Seems like the HAG will save a couple minutes, but how often are we all straightening hangers? Couple times a year? Just my thought process and (luckily) we don't all think alike!



Once you use them both a few times it becomes obvious. DAG is junk compared to the Abbey and not capable of replicating the Abbey's accuracy. I do agree that for a home mechanic using it a couple of times a year it might be hard to justify but it is a superior tool for sure.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> Once you use them both a few times it becomes obvious. DAG is junk compared to the Abbey and not capable of replicating the Abbey's accuracy. I do agree that for a home mechanic using it a couple of times a year it might be hard to justify but it is a superior tool for sure.


No doubt it's superior, damn well better be for the money. But you also can't tell me a DAG doesn't achieve the same end result. End of the day my hanger is straight and 12 speed shifts are crisp.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

dietz31684 said:


> But you also can't tell me a DAG doesn't achieve the same end result.



It doesn't. I've used them both a bunch. No doubt the Park tool is good enough but the tolerances aren't close enough to match the accuracy of the Abbey.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

dietz31684 said:


> I'm all about quality tools, but still not sure what the HAG does over a DAG for 3x the price. Either will last a liftime. Seems like the HAG will save a couple minutes, but how often are we all straightening hangers? Couple times a year? Just my thought process and (luckily) we don't all think alike!


I have quite a few cheap tools, it's usually my goto when purchasing them. Allowing myself to splurge on a high quality tool once in a while is kind of a treat. I don't plan on quitting MTBing anytime soon, so this tool should give me years of use.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

A lifetime of wrenching has taught me to avoid the crap tools. 
Life is short, enjoy the finer things.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Almost all will get the job done accurately enough. But the HAG is just so damn nice in your hands. Is it worth the money from a practicality standpoint, probably not. Is it worth the splurge from a “man this thing is nice” standpoint, definitely.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Spindelatron said:


> what the point of this on a single speed? wtf "perfectly aligned"


Just trying to figure out why I'm having shifting problems.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

DeoreDX said:


> Just trying to figure out why I'm having shifting problems.


It’s those cheap ass Boone cogs, not even narrow wide.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

My new HAG will be in my hands Tuesday, excited to try it out!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

AKamp said:


> Is it worth the splurge from a “man this thing is nice” standpoint, definitely.


Stop already...my wallet is thin enough.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

AKamp said:


> Is it worth the splurge from a “man this thing is nice” standpoint, definitely.


I have to admit, I get this. I own multiple sets of tools that I don't need. And I own some expensive ones. Already got Park and Husky torque wrenches? Yup. Get a Wera too? Yup. Got three or four sets of box wrenches? Yup. Gonna buy some super nice ratcheting ones? Yup. "Need" a dead-blow hammer? Yup. Gonna get the expensive Unior rather than the cheap Home Depot? Yup.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't imagine the joy that's gleaned the 3 times a year you gotta get that hanger straight! 😃 Glad you all are happy with your purchase, that's all that matters. It does look like a solid piece of gear.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Doesn't matter the price of a tool, only matters if it works. I still have plenty of cheap tools, still kicking along. have some nice ones too.. I do get the price & joy of having a nice tool, but I'd rather spend that money on a bike part that actually makes riding better. Of course once a bike is dialed in.... Spend away!

The most used cheap tool has been the bearing press, darn nice for the $50 or $60 it set me back, works for PF BB's too, found out a headset removal tool works for BB's too.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

dietz31684 said:


> I can't imagine the joy that's gleaned the 3 times a year you gotta get that hanger straight! 😃 Glad you all are happy with your purchase, that's all that matters. It does look like a solid piece of gear.


I've been making HAG's for ~8 years now but oddly enough don't use them that often. But when I do, it makes me smile every single time. Usually split between the joy of how nice it is and the sense of pride that I built the thing myself.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

customfab said:


> I've been making HAG's for ~7 years now but oddly enough don't use them that often. But when I do, it makes me smile every single time. Usually split between the joy of how nice it is and the sense of pride that I built the thing myself.





Thankfully I get to use one every day. I now check hangers whether they need it or not.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

customfab said:


> I've been making HAG's for ~7 years now


You make them. Your user name is Customfab? Any pictures? Sounds cool.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

rdawson808 said:


> You make them. Your user name is Customfab? Any pictures? Sounds cool.


If this is pretty much how he looks heading into his shop to make some HAGs it going to be pretty epic:


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

First time checking a hanger and it was easy, but may have been a little too OCD with it. How tight you guys getting tolerances. I checked axle torque first of course.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

The better the alignment the better the shifting. Precision matters.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

rdawson808 said:


> You make them. Your user name is Customfab? Any pictures? Sounds cool.


There's shop photos on our social media pages, @abbeybiketools If you're traveling through Bend you're welcome to stop by as well. 



FrankS29 said:


> If this is pretty much how he looks heading into his shop to make some HAGs it going to be pretty epic:
> 
> View attachment 1989481


Pretty much, just replace the bible with a micrometer and that's us.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

customfab said:


> There's shop photos on our social media pages, @abbeybiketools If you're traveling through Bend you're welcome to stop by as well.


Oh, I didn't see that you work for Abbey. Gotcha!


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

rdawson808 said:


> Oh, I didn't see that you work for Abbey. Gotcha!


maybe even an owner


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

WhiteDLite said:


> maybe even an owner


That's a bingo. Started making tools for friends on the race circuit ten years ago in my garage. Now it's a proper business with employees, modern machinery and all the joys of small business ownership.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

customfab said:


> That's a bingo. *Started making tools for friends* on the race circuit ten years ago in my garage. Now it's a proper business with employees, modern machinery and all the joys of small business ownership.


Now that I feel that we are such close friends, I’ll drop you a line when I need tools!

😆


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

FrankS29 said:


> Now that I feel that we are such close friends, I’ll drop you a line when I need tools!
> 
> 😆


Let us know how that works for you.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Cleared2land said:


> Let us know how that works for you.


Well, he already missed my birthday, I’m sure he’s already feeling pretty torn up about that, so probably something special planned.

Right?!


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

FrankS29 said:


> Well, he already missed my birthday, I’m sure he’s already feeling pretty torn up about that, so probably something special planned.
> 
> Right?!


Have your significant other or best riding buddy get in touch. We can sell them something awesome for your next present.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

customfab said:


> Have your significant other or best riding buddy get in touch. We can sell them something awesome for your next present.


I can tell you right now, it won’t be my wife.

The less my wife knows about how much this hobby _actually _costs, the better.

Haha


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

I was in the middle of building the homemade tool just for fun. I had stalled for a bit looking for the m10 fine nuts and bolt when I fell on my drive side and noticed that my first two gears were noisy and my chain slipped into the plastic spoke protector.

Looked harder and found the hardware, assembled the tool, and used it to diagnose and straighten my hanger.

The tool worked very well, and as I repurposed a piece of steel that I had, I only spent about five bucks on the hardware. Big thanks to the contributors. I can recommend a homemade tool.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

How does it adjust on the other end?


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

You just measure the distance between the tool body and the tire valve with a ruler.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Say what?


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

Post 23 contains a video detailing the construction and use of the tool. It worked great.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

I found this review The best derailleur hanger alignment tool: 9 tested - CyclingTips

No surprises. For some tools play is measured.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

No surprises what hanger tool they rated number 1.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

arnea said:


> I found this review The best derailleur hanger alignment tool: 9 tested - CyclingTips
> 
> No surprises. For some tools play is measured.


I just placed an ordered for the HAG. Looking at that review and road.cc they mentioned it can’t be used on wheels smaller than 24“. Abbey’s website states it’s compatible with 26”+. For those that have it, Can the HAG be used on 24” wheels? I have one 24” bike left in the fleet that I would want to use it on. My suspicion is no…and the reviews are just inaccurate.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I think it would work for a 24 inch wheel with the indicator rod. Even if the HAG is too long and the rod doesn’t hit the rim you can use it like an older Campy alignment gauge and estimate it. You can get pretty damn close if you are careful.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

AKamp said:


> I think it would work for a 24 inch wheel with the indicator rod. Even if the HAG is too long and the rod doesn’t hit the rim you can use it like an older Campy alignment gauge and estimate it. You can get pretty damn close if you are careful.


Thanks! Digging a little deeper I noticed this chart at the end of the cycling tips article. If the measurements are correct the shortest working length is 235mm. I measured the center of derailleur mounting bolt to the rims outer edge on the 24” bike and got about 245-250mm. So I think the HAG might be just short enough to work on it.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

You could always use a zip tie around it and cut to lenght for smaller wheels.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

N54tt said:


> Thanks! Digging a little deeper I noticed this chart at the end of the cycling tips article. If the measurements are correct the shortest working length is 235mm. I measured the center of derailleur mounting bolt to the rims outer edge on the 24” bike and got about 245-250mm. So I think the HAG might be just short enough to work on it.


You can use the HAG with small wheels, you just need to pull your three points above the hanger, so use 12-3-9 instead of 12-6-9. Three points dictate a plain after all. If the tool has minimal play in it, they could nearly be right next to each other and produce the same result. Obviously it's ideal to get them as far apart as possible to magnify the error but you can place them closely if need be.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

customfab said:


> You can use the HAG with small wheels, you just need to pull your three points above the hanger, so use 12-3-9 instead of 12-6-9. Three points dictate a plain after all. If the tool has minimal play in it, they could nearly be right next to each other and produce the same result. Obviously it's ideal to get them as far apart as possible to magnify the error but you can place them closely if need be.


Thanks for the tip!! Just need to wait for my HAG to come in. Apparently they ran out of the gauge sticks.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> and to think for over 30 years i've just used a crescent wrench and my eyeballs...


Yep. Bent hanger happens so infrequently in my case. And the one time I had to bend anything back was on my Turner when I shipped it and during shipping the hanger got bent. Went to the bike shop and they let me use a stand and a wrench. Worked like a charm. Many years ago my JAMIS had hangers that were so soft that I kept about 4 in my bag and replaced on the trail or after the ride. They were terrible and bent way too easy. Here’s to hoping the TB has a nice hanger.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

I went for the Wolftooth tool. It’s quite nice. I like it and find it quite intuitive to use. It doesn’t spend on a straight wheel as a reference, which makes sense to me.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

flgfish said:


> I went for the Wolftooth tool. It’s quite nice. I like it and find it quite intuitive to use. It doesn’t spend on a straight wheel as a reference, which makes sense to me.


Since your using the same spot on a wheel, you're not relying on it being straight.

The woolftooh is well made, but I found it more of a pain to use.


----------



## N54tt (Jan 7, 2022)

Just got my Abbey HAG in today. Very well made and easy to use. I can see how any play in an alignment tool can make it harder to get a precise alignment. For those that take pride in max precision…whether it makes a difference or or not lol…the HAG is for you. The wheel was pretty straight and true but I was aligning to the stem anyway .…even though the picture doesn’t make it look like it Lol.


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

Does the Abbey HAG come in some sort of box that would be re-usable for transportation (and protect the tool)? I'll admit my many tools can bounce around in the toolbox or bag and spend a lot of time in the back of a van. 

I just found my decade old Park DAG2 won't thread into the hanger on my wife's new(er) pivot.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

No, it comes in a shipping box
For me, I really consider this a shop tool so it does see travel.

Make or obtain your own box or case.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

customfab said:


> I've been making HAG's for ~8 years now but oddly enough don't use them that often. But when I do, it makes me smile every single time. Usually split between the joy of how nice it is and the sense of pride that I built the thing myself.


A chain tool for just 10 dollars less than the HAG!?!


----------

